# Ok whats up with this dremel?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I found my old dogs nail dremel (my mom never used it on him, he wasn't much for getting his nails done) and I gave it a shot on Gandalfs nails, every time it seemed like it was going good but if it came into contact a little too much the dremel would just make a putter noise and stop. It took me 45 minutes to do one of his paws, boy do I have a patient dog or what LOL. I'm guessing this thing is defective or i'm just doing it wrong? I even changed out the batteries and it spins around fine right until it touches the nail a little too close. I ended up shaving a tiny bit off at a time and keeping the dremel barley touching the nail, it took forever. Any ideas of what might be wrong with the darn thing? 
Thanks!

PS this is the one I have: 
https://www.amazon.com/Pedi-Paws-Nail-Grinder-BulbHead/dp/B001FMHZSC


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds like the motor is too weak

We use a dremel brand one (no guard) with adjustable speed and it works awesome


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Sounds like the motor is too weak
> 
> We use a dremel brand one (no guard) with adjustable speed and it works awesome


Or are his toe nails too strong :wild: ? Is this the one you like ? https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-...D=31m%2BptWUvdL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah it sounds like it’s broken - I love this dremel had it for over three years and works great. It has a high and low speed. On big dogs I use the high speed. Pups,small dogs or getting dogs use to the dremel the lower speed. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-...gclid=CNT17Y-I-s8CFUxbhgod5AgOtA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the motor is too weak
> ...


That’s the one!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good article on dremeling and different sand barrels. http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have the higher end, two-speed, battery operated dremel that's not just for trimming nails. But every time I've seen it act that way it was (a) low battery, or (b) defective battery. If your dremel has been stored for years without use, you probably need to buy a new battery.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

and look into buying a diamond wheel for trimming nails. Honestly, it's the best thing I've ever purchased. And perfect for nails
https://www.amazon.com/Medicool-Diamond-Barrel-Medium-Nail/dp/B001LXKQ36


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> I have the higher end, two-speed, battery operated dremel that's not just for trimming nails. But every time I've seen it act that way it was (a) low battery, or (b) defective battery. If your dremel has been stored for years without use, you probably need to buy a new battery.


"I even changed out the batteries and it spins around fine right until it touches the nail a little too close."


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't get over the fact that your dog let you do that for 45 minutes.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I can't get over the fact that your dog let you do that for 45 minutes.


Lol he's probably the only dog I've ever met that likes his feet being touched. His breeder worked with him a lot when he was little


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> and look into buying a diamond wheel for trimming nails. Honestly, it's the best thing I've ever purchased. And perfect for nails



Love diamond wheels!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> "I even changed out the batteries and it spins around fine right until it touches the nail a little too close."


Tim is trying to tell you that either your battery is garbage or your Drexel is. It does not have enough power when it needs to overcome resistance....the nail is resistance. Simple mechanical theory and application. So either buy a new battery or buy a new dremel. If you actually bought a new battery, assuming this is a rechargeable battery, then have it checked for juice. 

Maybe you should stop rolling your eyes at people who are trying to help you.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Tim is trying to tell you that either your battery is garbage or your Drexel is. It does not have enough power when it needs to overcome resistance....the nail is resistance. Simple mechanical theory and application. So either buy a new battery or buy a new dremel. If you actually bought a new battery, assuming this is a rechargeable battery, then have it checked for juice.
> 
> Maybe you should stop rolling your eyes at people who are trying to help you.



Too funny. I dont think I was talking to you? My smiley is looking up at my quote pointing out that I have already tried this :grin2:
Plenty of other things it could have been, I also tried cleaning out the massive amount of nail dust accumulated in the enclosed wheel portion. I probably need to get a new dremel though. Thanks everyone else for your helpful input on what dremels you use!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The pedi grinder motor isn’t strong enough to do GSD nails. I’ve had several different dremels over the years and currently have this Dremel Micro which is my favorite so far. Bought some diamond wheels for it, and it’s perfect. 

 https://tinyurl.com/y9ogrqzb


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Those are like that. I have a lithium battery Dremel brand. Wish it was a smaller one as I have small hands with compromised grip. Think they have a smaller Lithium one. At the time I was doing 3 large GSD's nails and the rechargeable AA battery one didn't cut it. I also tried the Menards generic brand of Lithium battery. 2 screwy switches later I just spent the money on the good one. Life saver. Even Gunny the I'm going to kill you for touching my nails with your hands" puppy has gotten, with a lot of treats still, so that he comes running to the sound of it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I have no problem with this one not being strong enough......


SuperG


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

SuperG said:


> I have no problem with this one not being strong enough......
> 
> 
> SuperG


... :surprise:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

The motor is too weak. I have grooming experience have seen this happen many times with larger dogs. The Pedi Paws is typically for smaller dogs with small nails, like Yorkies, but for a larger dogs you would want to purchase a Dremel brand tool. I have the dremel for pets (the 7300PT) and it worked great for commercial use (as a groomer). Your lucky you have such a patient dog, some dogs can't stand even a second of the dremel! I can't even begin to count the number of scratches, busted lips, bite marks, etc I've gotten from dogs who hate the dremel lol!


----------

